# Synethic GH or GHRP?



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Bit of a hypothetical question guys.......

If cost wasn't an issue and you were middle aged (not much natural GH being produced); would you see any benefit in taking GHRP over synethic GH or would you just continue with GH as much as you wanted?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

If cost werent an issue I would like to try gh... not sure what benefits ghrp would have over gh tbh...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

price prob


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Good question, i rekon GHRP coz price and the potential restarting of the Pituitary glands secretion of your own genuine GH. Deffo with prices as they are, average jo can stay on GHRP for ever and reap whatever it sowes. Plus if you've never taken Synth GH you won't be disappointed.


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

But the question was if you were absolutely loaded and could afford all the GH you wanted + were at an age where natural GH secretion was all but over......would you ever consider taking GHRP over GH?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice prob to have mate and a very intriguing questions, I can only offer my tuppence worth

IMO i'd run the ghrp/ghrh combo using clinical grade peptides for say 8-12 weeks at a time (IMO in conjunction with a slightly elevated HRT protocol) and use the GH for maybe 2-4 weeks at a time starting at say 5iu ed, tapering up to a blast for 5-7 days and running higher dose aas in conjunction with this.

This would give say a 16 week rotation where you would do approx 3 blast phases per year to increase muscle mass and lower bf and maintain for the rest of the year.

I have offered to help my dad who is in his early 50's with such a protocol but he isnt health conscious in the slightest but I would be very intrigued to monitor the results of someone who done anything akin to the above


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

bigkiwi said:


> But the question was if you were absolutely loaded and could afford all the GH you wanted + were at an age where natural GH secretion was all but over......would you ever consider taking GHRP over GH?


I personally consider GHRP/GHRH to be more effective as gh replacement therapy than low dose gh, however as per my post above I would cycle them to avoid the bodies natural adadption processes.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

bigkiwi said:


> Bit of a hypothetical question guys.......
> 
> If cost wasn't an issue and you were middle aged (not much natural GH being produced); would you see any benefit in taking GHRP over synethic GH or would you just continue with GH as much as you wanted?


Both...


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

bigkiwi said:


> But the question was if you were absolutely loaded and could afford all the GH you wanted + were at an age where natural GH secretion was all but over......would you ever consider taking GHRP over GH?


You think in middle age natural GH production is all but over?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

stow said:


> You think in middle age natural GH production is all but over?


It starts dropping from mid 20's iirc:cursing:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

its not the dropping bit, its the all but over bit.

It falls about 14% per decade from 30 onwards.

S


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

like stephen i would use pharmacutical grade peptides which no one on these boards have used......and if i could source them.....

but seeing as the peptides being used now are those from china then for me it would be pharma GH like NutropinAQ blows the socks off all other GH brands i have tried....


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Paul, I will be trying the pharma grade peptides soon.

Just got a lot going on with moving house etc and a lot of expense but will 100% trying them to see if there is that much of a difference which I suspect there will be


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i assumed you would be soon mate, i would be interested in your opinion of them.....it would be good for you to try pharma GH like NutropinAQ


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

feel free to send me any you have spare and ill run a comparison :lol:


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

With you Stephen on this one and keen to try some pharma GH also Paul.

Have spent so much ££ on Chinese 10iu vials with ok results but i'm very interested to now up the game, spend a bit more and see what the real deal can do for my physique


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well in 2008 i was using 8iu's of chinese GH through my prep, now i am using 3iu's of NutropinAQ with what i feel better results


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Is Hyge a half-way house between say Nutropin and chinese stuff or have I got that wrong?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate you have it correct, i would certainly choose Hyge/Getropin before chinese unlabelled


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Pscarb,

Do you rate Riptropin at all?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

No mate, i have heard some good and bad stories about this brand it would seem the good stories where when it was first released....


----------

